# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Hyrel Electrospinning Head

## Davo

So, this happened.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQy25Nlj3_Q

----------


## curious aardvark

okay you've got a spark - what else is it supposed to do ?

----------


## Davo

Electrospinning

----------


## curious aardvark

so it's a way of producing very fine fibres. 

And you reckon your can build those into structures ?

----------


## Davo

Me? I don't know enough about it. 

But my engineer, several of my customers, and quite a few people around the world are very excited about the possibilities. So, based on that, I do reckon that it can be done. And potentially, it can be done reliably and repeatably.

I have no doubt that someone will find a fascinating application for the technology.

----------

